# aircrack-ng sous Mac



## killerbot (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
J'espère que je poste dans la bonne section : Est-ce que vous savez si aircrack-ng fonctionne totalement sous Mac (qd je dis totalement, je parle aussi de aireplay-ng, airodump-ng....) ?
Si non, (puisque peut-être la version OSX de aircrack-ng est incomplète), est-ce que Ubuntu dans Parallels Desktop fera l'affaire ?
Ou encore Ubuntu en Boot Camp (avec rEFIt) ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (26 Juin 2012)

C'est pas ici qu'on risque de t'aider à cracker un mot de passe WiFi...


----------



## killerbot (26 Juin 2012)

Je demande pas qu'on m'aide comment cracker, je sais que c'est interdit...mais au moins la compatibilité, si le logiciel marche....


----------



## spiderben25 (27 Juin 2012)

Tu as kismac-ng qui s'en rapproche et en utilise certains composants, compatible nativement sous OS X. Mais de nombreuses fonctions comme l'injection ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Juin 2012)

En fait l'injection n'est pas un problème au niveau de aircrack-ng ou kismac mais au niveau de la carte wi-fi des macs qui ne supportent pas le mode moniteur. Si tu installes ubuntu où si tu utilises un live CD de backtrack avec un dongle wi-fi USB à trois francs six sous qui a le bon chipset, alors "tout marchera".

Naturellement, c'est pour tester la fiabilité de ton réseau. Pour les autres : mettez des WPA2 avec un mot de passe aléatoire comportant des chiffres et lettres, vous serez mort quand il aura finit de cracker votre réseau.


----------



## killerbot (28 Juin 2012)

Le chipset BCM4331 des Macbooks supporte-t-il le mode Moniteur ?
Mais sinon comme proposé, Ubuntu (ou autre système linux) sous Parallels Desktop peut faire l'affaire ? (la suite aircrack-ng peut-il fonctionner ?)

Ou Backtrack en Live CD ?


----------



## tantoillane (29 Juin 2012)

En fait j'ai du mal m'exprimer. J'aurais du dire "Si tu installes ubuntu où si tu utilises un live CD de backtrack ou si *tu utilises Kissmac* avec un  dongle wi-fi USB à trois francs six sous qui a le bon chipset, alors  "tout marchera".

Ce n'est pas un problème de soft, mais de hard. Quand à savoir si ta carte est compatible je n'en sais rien. Dans tous les cas, je pense que même si tu ne peux pas passer en mode actif, tu pourras quand même capturer des IV, seulement tu ne pourras pas faire d'injection et par conséquent tu seras dépendant tu trafique. Donc si tu veux tester ta clef WEP, il faudra que tu lances le téléchargement d'un gros fichier ou que tu lise l'intégralité du forum, pour générer du trafique et que des petits IV passent dans l'air.

Voilà


----------



## killerbot (29 Juin 2012)

Oui t'inquiète j'avais compris, mais sinon quand je parle du chipset BCM4331 c bien celui qui équipe les Macbooks Pro récents !


----------



## tantoillane (29 Juin 2012)

Oui, bin la google est ton ami !


----------

